# Plant based sandwich



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Multi grain roll. Hummus. Guacamole. Kale salad with pumpkin seeds and cranberries. Chopped homegrown pecans.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I just had to deal with that in case we lose power during the snow storm. I ended up planning for pbj.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I attended my annual soil scientist professional meeting and conference today. Most of the people there - who I've known for up to 40 years - haven't seen me since last December. They were dumbfounded and slack-jawed when they saw me.  I had a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am pleased with the food and my progress!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My father used to toast a roll, spread it with refried beans and a packet of taco sauce and eat it hot.

They were very good, if you did not mind a bit of gas!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Not actually a sandwich but baked beans on whole grain toast with a tomato and corn salad.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

looks like what food eats..


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

We like wraps and I found a brand that is lower carb, lower sodium and higher fiber. It's called Tumaro's and comes in several types. Right now we have 9 grain with chia and honey wheat.

honey wheat- 14 carbs, 75 mg. sodium, & 6 grams of fiber.

9 grain- 12 carbs, 65 mg. sodium & 7 grams of fiber.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

She also has an ice cream sandwich video, but I figured that was cheating.


----------

